# The Expendables 3



## Capt. Autismo (Mar 28, 2014)

> Continuing with the franchise, The Expendables 3 is about the Expendables needing to save the President of the United States. While on their mission, they clash with several younger, technology oriented action heroes.
> In The Expendables 3, Barney (Sylvester Stallone), Christmas (Jason Statham) and the rest of the team comes face-to-face with Conrad Stonebanks (Mel Gibson), who years ago co-founded The Expendables with Barney. Stonebanks subsequently became a ruthless arms trader and someone who Barney was forced to kill… or so he thought. Stonebanks, who eluded death once before, now is making it his mission to end The Expendables -- but Barney has other plans. Barney decides that he has to fight old blood with new blood, and brings in a new era of Expendables team members, recruiting individuals who are younger, faster and more tech-savvy. The latest mission becomes a clash of classic old-school style versus high-tech expertise in the Expendables’ most personal battle yet.




Coming August 15. Sounds good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sTte6BQndTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 19, 2014)

Kelsey Grammer?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2014)

Needs more Jet Li.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 19, 2014)

No Chuck Norris?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2014)

Nope, Chuck said he was only going to do one.

I wonder how big Jet Li's role will be this time around. I was content with how he was used in the first one, but I really wanted more of him in the sequel because I was hoping for a "Li Vs Adkins" or "Li Vs JCVD" battle. Here, there arent any noted martial arts villains, so I could live with an extended cameo. But we'll have to see!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2014)

i like the trailer. sucks no chuck though


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

Seems like it'll be another time killer like the previous two movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2014)

Excited about Wesley Snipes.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2014)

So this has leaked  

There is a screener floating around


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2014)

Trailer was good.

Looks fun.

Seems very meta.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 24, 2014)

I enjoyed a lot the actor parodying themselves in last movie. Let's see if I can get some laughs out of this one too


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Excited about Wesley Snipes.



Always bet on black.


----------



## meadie (Aug 19, 2014)

That movie was so cool and awesome..,Even if it have a new actor it was just cool..I didn't saw the second one but this one was good,I would say..


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 19, 2014)

It wasn't as much of a love letter to 80's action films as prior iterations, despite the larger cast, but had far more faptacular moments


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2014)

Not as enjoyable as 2 but better than 1. Expendables 3 is about new blood but you do get some of the old 80s action cheese/homages. Wesley Snipes was a welcome addition to me. Would not mind Ronda Rousey in 4 as well.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2014)

I wouldn't call it bad, but it was disappointing.

All these actions stars and not much happens.

They are homaging 80's and 90's action films right?

So I want balls to the walls action. I don't care too much about story or depth.

Just gimme more ridiculous fighting and action. But make it fun. Non stop fun.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't like this, best part of the movie was Wesley Snipes and Antonio Banderas. Expendables 1 still remains my favourite.


----------



## Sharingan Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Not as enjoyable as 2 but better than 1. Expendables 3 is about new blood but you do get some of the old 80s action cheese/homages. Wesley Snipes was a welcome addition to me. Would not mind Ronda Rousey in 4 as well.



I would have to agree with this, Expendables 3 just cant compt he story line of the 2nd one...

Its a shame, it seems all they do is add another celebrity each new one lol. Then add another UFC fighter.


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't seen the second one, but after seeing this one I'm definitely up for it. I actually really liked this movie, surprisingly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And LOL at Arnold and Jet Li


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't hate it like its detractors have, but I was very disappointed as a fan of the previous two films. My review is in my sig.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 30, 2014)

Lack of Chuck Norris was disappointing.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 30, 2014)

This franchise doesn't seem to understand what it has.

I don't want anything cool or realistic.

I want balls to the walls ridiculous action from the veteran heroes of the genre who are far too old to be believably doing what they are doing on scree.

Don't be afraid of have undercover cyborg alien villains either.

Expendables could have been a great satire. The character names seem to be in that spirit at least.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This franchise doesn't seem to understand what it has.
> 
> *I don't want anything cool or realistic.*
> 
> ...



I think you mean "I want cool, _not_ realistic".

And I don't think "realism" was the problem with any of these movies, anyway.

And I think part of the problem is- yeah, they _are_ too old to be doing this, which is why they _aren't_. Even _faking_ it is becoming a bit of a problem.

I think _Expendables_ is _billed_ as a call back or homage tot he classic 80's / 90's movies, but in actual fact its a vehicle for Sylvester Stallone that he just happened to feel like inviting his buddies onto. Its more like Stallone wants to make movies about he's too old for this shit and these other guys are here to collect a paycheque and, well, just have fun. 

Its best seen in the light that most of these guys are past their prime, doing Direct-to-DVD work or not starring in anything especially impressive, and basically just taking whatever job comes up. Sylvester Stallone is just the guy who happened to be in a position to make his own damn movie (after the success of _Rocky Balboa_ and _Rambo_, and because unlike most of the others he actually has some decent writing, producing and directing pedigree) and decided he'd help his old pals who'd fallen on tough times. 

But....its not really, and never really was, a franchise about celebrating the classic action flicks, so much as its an excuse for the stars of those films (and guys like Terry Crews, Randy Couture and Jason Statham) to have some work and for that work to be with old friends who are in the same boat as them, while Stallone does most of the work and gets some existential stuff off his chest.   

Its disappointing but....I can't hold it against the franchise. Its not that great and its not what we were hoping for, but its got a decent heart and a few good moments that make these films watchable.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2014)

Wasn't expecting much when I went to see the movie so I wasn't too disappointed.  I received what I wanted, a time killer.  

Gibson's character was pretty much the only character that I liked besides Wesley Snipes and Antonio Banderas.  Those two were hilarious. 

As for the action...there was a fair amount that we saw but I couldn't  get engaged in it at all.

3/5


----------



## Ruse (Sep 10, 2014)

Event movie on the whole, not as good as the second but better than the first.
Really liked Mel Gibson in this.


----------

